

Ask HN: HN Meetup in Barcelona? - philipDS

Hi all!<p>Me and my co-founder are working from Barcelona in a nice little office at Port Olimpic  (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;maps&#x2F;preview#!q=Carrer+Escullera+de+Poblenou%2C+Barcelona%2C+Spain&amp;data=!4m10!1m9!4m8!1m3!1d23059125!2d-95.677068!3d37.0625!3m2!1i1280!2i679!4f13.1) and we would love to meet some HN folks from or currently residing in Barcelona<p>Is there interest for an HN Meetup in Barcelona? Also let me know if you&#x27;re interested in giving a small talk or something similar. We could host a bunch of people in our office in the evenings!
======
S4M
I'm in Barcelona too, and if you guys set up a meeting in the evening I'll
definitely come!

contact in my profile.

